# Toybiz Capt. America vs. Red Skull



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I painted this setting with Tamiya and Polly-S acrylics. I took liberties with the RedSkull and gave him a camoflauged shirt....

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/stuff/Cap121.jpg

Regards, Dan


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Great job!! I built this model years ago .. I also have one of Thor..But after i looked at yours, Wellll!!! it is time for a redo..LOL !!! Now the toybiz captain america or the PL captain america which to do first? Thanks for shareing !!!!! Jeff


----------

